# Grips?



## gazguildford (29 Jun 2014)

What handle bar grips do you guys use and why? 
(Starting to find mine aren't very hard wearing) not surprising as they are "standard"


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Jun 2014)

Superstar lock on grips - usually SuppaGrips but currently using their Grinders

Lock on grips don't move once fitted and the Superstar ones are super quality at a very reasonable price compared to others on the market, plus I can get the colours that I want. I tend to change mine every couple of years


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2014)

Lock on foam grips for me. SRAM are great, and you can find them for about 14 quid. ESU grip foam ones are also highly though of.
SRAM contour 12.75 at TREDZ


----------



## Nigeyy (30 Jun 2014)

IMHO, it really depends on your personal preferences. I don't like a big fat soft grip, but nor do I like the smaller harder grip (I had some ODI Lockons which were very small and hard thinking they would be really good, but I absolutely hated them -it felt like my hands were being bashed onto concrete everytime I rode. Best thing I ever did was giving them away to a friend). Interestingly, I've not had enough problems with grips moving to warrant locking grips. Thoroughly cleaning the grips and the bars seems to keep them in place for me.

So to answer your question -don't know as they are the grips that came standard with my Giant Trance -probably some Giant own brand thing. If they are comfortable, I just forget about them.


----------



## MitchMan (30 Jun 2014)

SRAM here...

MitchMan


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jun 2014)

I used Steve Peat lock on grips when I rode MTB's, never had an issue TBH.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (3 Jul 2014)

Lizard skins lock on grips for me. Bought simply to replace the scuffed and tatty oem grips but they are really comfortable and hard wearing


----------



## gazguildford (5 Jul 2014)

Ok so I bought on impulse yesterday I just saw them and liked them yet to test ride them but I got some peaty grips .... Atleast they look great or will do when I replace the bar, not sure what bar to go for!


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 Jul 2014)

Aldi's foam grips with neoprene outer shell on my MTB. They are the most comfortable grips I have used.


----------



## Ciar (11 Jul 2014)

I use lizard thingamybob's lock on grips on both my MTB and my commuter, but superstar components are supposed to be great, going by what quite a few friends say


----------



## cezaryc (18 Jul 2014)

rithey foam grips on MTB bike. very light and comfy


----------



## Mud Master (3 Aug 2014)

Race Face Sniper Lock On (Green)
http://raceface.com/components/grips/grips/sniper-lock-on/

The green colour is a good match for my frame, and the grip brand matches with my components (handlebar, stem and seatpost - also Race Face).
I have small-medium hands - and they are not to thick, also since they are lock on model - they are not going anywhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2014)

I don't know, because, thanks to age and use, I have to replace all my grips, so I'm looking for a bulk rate. I'll keep you posted.


----------

